# Decent Espresso



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Just stumbled across this.....interesting somewhat. Not sure where they "fit" in.

Supposed to start taking orders soon.....

Anyone know them?

http://decentespresso.com


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

There's a whole thread on it on the forum already LOL!

http://coffeeforums.co.uk/showthread.php?t=30500


----------



## nicholasj (Nov 11, 2013)

Okay! Thank you.


----------



## hotmetal (Oct 31, 2013)

Just added internal link for you.


----------

